# Windows 10 Start Button Isnt Working



## Domenson (Jul 9, 2018)

So,Im Clicking The Start Button And It Doesnt Work, HELP


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 9, 2018)

Tried restarting the computer?

Have you tried simply pressing the "Windows" key on the keyboard? Or even a "ctrl + ESC" to see if the Start Menu opens up?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2018)

Restart usually fixes that, I've encountered it once or twice before


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 9, 2018)

I had this problem  A LOT in windows 10 fall creators update, but since the new spring creators update its gone away in full.  weird stuff lol


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 9, 2018)

Either restart the computer or wait a little while. I sometimes clicked on Start and the menu didn't open until after like a minute or so.

Funny how this issue seems to be a Windows 10-only problem. Good job MS, you broke the Start menu for the first time since Windows 95.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 5, 2018)

Okay,  this is our section,  windows users,  why is this here?


----------



## Frick (Aug 5, 2018)

I think restarting explorer.exe fixes it as well, iirc.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2018)

ctrl+shift+esc, find explorer.exe and click on restart

If that doesn't work, something more sinister is afoot.  I think I saw a freshly erased and reinstalled computer do that.  Ended up just reinstalling again and it took care of it.



johnspack said:


> Okay,  this is our section,  windows users,  why is this here?


There is no "Windows" section.

Thread was a weebit necro'd.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 5, 2018)

Heh,  sorry just noticed that necro.  But still,  we do have a linux section,  why a windows question here?  Again,  sorry,  I know he just posted
wrong.  It's all still fun in the end.....


----------

